# Shelf Pin Cutout?



## wwian (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey Folks!

I'm working on some adjustable shelves for my son's desk. I have the Kreg jig to drill the pin holes. But I want to add a "cutout" (like in the photo below) in the bottom of each shelf for it to rest on the pin to try to stop them from sliding out. Any suggestions on how to go about that?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

wwian said:


> Hey Folks!
> 
> I'm working on some adjustable shelves for my son's desk. I have the Kreg jig to drill the pin holes. But I want to add a "cutout" (like in the photo below) in the bottom of each shelf for it to rest on the pin to try to stop them from sliding out. Any suggestions on how to go about that?


Do you have a router bushing set? Easy enough to make a simple template out of 1/4" plywood or MDF. Use a router bit that is the same diameter as the pins and set the depth to the diameter as well. Make two slots the correct distance apart in the template and you will have perfect spacing each time. If you want round bottomed slots like in the picture, you can use a ball nose bit of the correct diameter.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

They do make L brackets in both 5mm and 1/4" that have a hole to put a screw in the bottom of the shelf. Most shelves once adjusted are not moved. However if you want to move the shelf just remove the screw, move the shelf and replace the screws.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

my vote goes to Guy...
his method is easiest and about bullet proof..
the L style is less likely to pivot in the drilled hole..


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I've always used the L brackets but have to admit most of mine are loaded shelves and there was no need for the screws.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My vote also for the 'L' style, if you use drilled holes. My preference is the more 'industrial' look with rebated pilasters and clips.
Not everyones' taste, i know...
https://www.thehardwarehut.com/shelfbrackets_pilaster.php
Brushed Aluminum is my first choice. 
With books on the shelves they're basically invisible in any case.
I should mention that clips can be add with non-slip pads on the sliding surface...very effective.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I use these from Lee Valley: https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/sho...s/67955-lee-valley-shelf-supports-and-sleeves With the flat top the shelves are pretty stable on don`t move around much. I use these sleeves in the carcass which hide any chip out from drilling the holes: https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/sho...supports/52895-5mm-steel-supports-and-sleeves. Then you need this tool for setting the sleeves: https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/hand-tools/punches/40182-veritas-sleeve-setting-punch. A little more involved process but it gives a really nice look when finished.


----------

